# Life is good!



## John Deere L130 (Nov 12, 2004)

Man life could not be better right now, First I bought my new John Deere L130 about three months ago, what a tractor, and now I just picked up my new Dodge Ram 3500 Dually with the Cummins Diesel engine. 

:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome John Deere L130 :friends: Congrats on the new tractor and your new Dodge. One of these day I'm going to break down and buy me one of those but until then i will have to stick with my old one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum John Deere L130
:friends: :cheers: Very nice choice of truck and tractor even if I say so myself!   Love my Deere and my Cummins both. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome JD130 are you still cutting?


----------



## John Deere L130 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Darn grass must have got scared!!!!!*

Just my luck, I get the new Deere and I am now in the slow growth months of Florida. 

I have used it twice and it was fast, the cut was nice and level and the driver was grining ear to ear! :driving:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum John Deere 130! Sounds like life IS good! Congratulations on the tractor and truck. Did your truck come with an auto tranny or manual? And why did you pick the Dodge over the Ford and GM? (I'm truck shopping too, and gathering info)


----------



## John Deere L130 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello Bontai Joe, 

I looked at the Fords but have been concerned with the 6.0 Power Stroke diesel problems being reported. Also many automatic transmission problems. I know Ford is getting the engine problems sorted out, but I don't want to end up with one of the problem engines. 

The Chevrolet's were OK, but again the Duramax diesel is still an unknown, the Allison automatic transmission has had its share of problems as well. 

The Dodge has a new transmission, the 48RE which has addressed the problems with the old 47RE automatic. The Cummins diesel is also putting out 325 HP and 610 lbs TQ, best in class. 

Feature wise all three are very nice trucks, I think any of them would be a good truck when taken care of. 

The other reason is I am a Dodge man, the last four trucks have been dodges. I did look and compare all three of the diesels before selecting the Dodge. 

In order I would buy: 1. Dodge 2. Ford 3. Chevy

The best thing to do is to go down to each dealer and look all them over and test drive them to see which one fits you the best, over all I don't think you can go wrong with any of the three.


----------



## John Deere L130 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello Keweenaw4310,

Wow, in the summer time in Florida you will be mowing at least once a week to keep it under control, if you wait for two weeks you have a mini jungle starting. 

But I guess I have something to look forward to when the grass starts to grow again when the rains come. Unitl then I will just polish the Deere and piddle around. :driving:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Why polish it..... it is green isn't it? 

Welcome aboard this fine site...


----------

